# Is my cat too affectionate? what is she telling me?



## laureniriswithers

I have a 8 month old short hair tortoise-shell kitten called pumpkin, we had her at 12 weeks but over the last couple of months she has been IMMENSELEY affectionate. she comes running from any area of our house or outside when called she mews at you rubs on you and headbutts. she constantly wants to lie on me when I am sat down... not on my lap but across my chest under my chin like a scarf, she can sleep there for hours purring loudly, she also "kneads" me A LOT like she is after milk and dribbles on me I know this is all normal in moderation but im beginning to feel as though I have a magnet up my bum!

the thing that shocks me most is her behaviour at bedtime.
as soon as im in bed and the bedside lamp is off she sneaks up the bed ....you hear her purring so loud you cant think then when she gets far enough up the bed she flops on her side and wriggles around like a ferret until she is comfortably cradled in my arm quite literally like a baby... her head nestled under my chin paws "kneading" my boob and her belly out...back legs legs spread and her bum cupped in my hand... she usually wriggles around again after about half hour to a more dignified "spooning" position where she lies on her side with her back to me facing my husband and I usually have to put my arm round her... under her belly with my hand between her front legs... if I don't do this she will stand on my chest and "knead" my face.

she will sleep in this position ALL night and wont move until you get out of bed hense her nickname TEDDY RUX

I am by no means complaining... I LOVE this behaviour I guess im just trying to learn more about why she does this what it means how I can encourage it and why my other two cats DONT behave like this when they have all been raised the same!


----------



## Grace_Lily

Bless, she sounds like my kitten  I don't think it can really be encouraged or discouraged per say, it's more down to the cat's individual temperament. 4 of my cats have been with me since they were kittens, they all have different preferences in terms of affection.


----------



## laureniriswithers

Just a few pictures of her


----------



## koekemakranka

Sounds like she is in heat. Please get her spayed asap.


----------



## laureniriswithers

She has been spayed! About 2 months ago, she is all healed up and her fur has grown back and everything! All my cats get kitten injections, spayed/neutered, microchipped and annual boosters I am a responsible cat owner


----------



## MrTallow

koekemakranka said:


> Sounds like she is in heat. Please get her spayed asap.


Could be - although one of cats acts exactly like this, and she is 5, having been spayed many years ago! Could just be she is a very needy cat. Although, yes, OP - get her spayed if not done so already.


----------



## laureniriswithers

as I said before she IS spayed, microchipped wormed, flead and fully inoculated.


----------



## koekemakranka

laureniriswithers said:


> as I said before she IS spayed, microchipped wormed, flead and fully inoculated.


Where did you say that? I am sorry, but you didn't say that in this thread that I can see. 
If she has been spayed, then she is just an affectionate cat. Enjoy it, why question it?


----------



## chillminx

Hi Lauren, your cat is beautiful! I love tortoiseshells!:001_wub:

Cats vary a lot in their personalities (just like humans), so some are much more affectionate than others, but I must say I have not come across a cat behaving quite as lovingly as yours is! (Unless they were in heat, which as you say doesn't apply in this case, as she has been spayed).

Usually such emotionally needy behaviour might indicate a feeling of insecurity. Is it possible something happened immediately prior 
to the change in her behaviour that could have made her feel a bit insecure?

e.g. Was a new resident moved into the house, either human or pet? 
Or did you have upheaval due to work being done on the house
Or perhaps guests staying? 
Or did you go on holiday and put the cats in a cattery, or leave them with a pet sitter? 

Or have you yourself been worried or very upset about something recently, which your cat could be picking up on? They are amazing at sensing how we feel, especially if we are unhappy. 

But if you are fine and there have been no changes at all within the cat's environment, then I can't account for the change. However, torties are known for being sensitive cats with big personalities, so perhaps it is all down to her being a tortie.


----------



## spid

koekemakranka said:


> Sounds like she is in heat. Please get her spayed asap.





laureniriswithers said:


> She has been spayed! About 2 months ago, she is all healed up and her fur has grown back and everything! All my cats get kitten injections, spayed/neutered, microchipped and annual boosters I am a responsible cat owner





MrTallow said:


> Could be - although one of cats acts exactly like this, and she is 5, having been spayed many years ago! Could just be she is a very needy cat. Although, yes, OP - get her spayed if not done so already.





laureniriswithers said:


> as I said before she IS spayed, microchipped wormed, flead and fully inoculated.





koekemakranka said:


> Where did you say that? I am sorry, but you didn't say that in this thread that I can see.
> If she has been spayed, then she is just an affectionate cat. Enjoy it, why question it?


Cross posting peeps - no need to get annoyed.


----------



## laureniriswithers

laureniriswithers said:


> She has been spayed! About 2 months ago, she is all healed up and her fur has grown back and everything! All my cats get kitten injections, spayed/neutered, microchipped and annual boosters I am a responsible cat owner


sorry I answered you then someone else said get her done and I repeated myself


----------



## laureniriswithers

chillminx said:


> Hi Lauren, your cat is beautiful! I love tortoiseshells!:001_wub:
> 
> Cats vary a lot in their personalities (just like humans), so some are much more affectionate than others, but I must say I have not come across a cat behaving quite as lovingly as yours is! (Unless they were in heat, which as you say doesn't apply in this case, as she has been spayed).
> 
> Usually such emotionally needy behaviour might indicate a feeling of insecurity. Is it possible something happened immediately prior
> to the change in her behaviour that could have made her feel a bit insecure?
> 
> e.g. Was a new resident moved into the house, either human or pet?
> Or did you have upheaval due to work being done on the house
> Or perhaps guests staying?
> Or did you go on holiday and put the cats in a cattery, or leave them with a pet sitter?
> 
> Or have you yourself been worried or very upset about something recently, which your cat could be picking up on? They are amazing at sensing how we feel, especially if we are unhappy.
> 
> But if you are fine and there have been no changes at all within the cat's environment, then I can't account for the change. However, torties are known for being sensitive cats with big personalities, so perhaps it is all down to her being a tortie.


no change ... im really happy she is like it I just wondered if she may be trying to tell me something... obviously she is just a teddybear..... we did have another tortoiseshell about 6 years previous to her, but she was the complete opposite.... she was spawn of satan... we had her very young, only just weaned from a farm out in Ludlow they were feeding their kittens mashed Weetabix and milk, and keeping them in a rabbit hutch according to my husband (I wasn't there when he got her or id have made a scene and reported the owners) but even though we raised her the same as the others she was a nasty cat.... almost feral, I still have scars from her scratches, she even used to bully gomez our boy cat

SADLY she was run over shortly after turning 2y.o but she was mine and my husbands first cat together and I have many fond memories of her too she wasn't all bad .... just had a wild streak

I was told torties are either evil.... or overly affectionate ...not sure if that's a myth or fact but seems to be true in our case


----------



## MrTallow

My parents have a tortie, and she is a mix of both. Butter won't melt in her mouth, cuddling up for strokes , your best friend... But the second she has had enough, watch out! Claws, hissing, the works! She's a great character though


----------



## Jaguar01

I have a gorgeous torty and she does not know how to get nasty. thats her problem. last week a 6 month old Tom bullied her. she is very withdrawn at the moment and just doing the eat/sleep/eat/sleep routine and she is very cautious when going for a walk. i do worry about her but also know she is very clever and can get out of most situations.


----------



## sharonchilds

MrTallow said:


> My parents have a tortie, and she is a mix of both. Butter won't melt in her mouth, cuddling up for strokes , your best friend... But the second she has had enough, watch out! Claws, hissing, the works! She's a great character though


:lol::lol:
Sounds just like my mums tortie


----------



## Cloudygirl

I have a very vocal boy. And it's just his personality, he talks to me all the time, bashes my face with his paw, attacks my feet, sleeps all over me or next to me, spends his life doing roll overs. About a year ago the vet thought he talked so much cos his ears were blocked but after treating with ear drops he still does it likes the sound of his own voice.


----------



## Steverags

Is he an only kitty? do you work full time and leave him alone a long time? if so, he may be lonely.


----------



## katherineskelton

My 7 month old male kitten does this with me. I liken his purr when approaching me up the bed to the Jaws music, louder and faster until he reaches my face and the rigmarole of headbutting, kneading, licking, drooling begins! He absolutely loves to cuddle in and I can't seem to put him off. He has been neutered, is perfectly healthy, has good routines, plays really well with our other kitten, is sociable even when we had a loud group of people over last night, but he just likes to lick my skin!

I wouldn't be concerned if she seems happy in all other ways... all I would say is remember that you have rights too and if it gets to much then put her out of the bed and maybe try to encourage her to sleep on her own. My boy has started to take the hint and he is happy to bobble off and have a good old uninterrupted sleep by himself.


----------



## laureniriswithers

im home all the time as I don't work I think shes just one of those rare cats that just love love.


----------



## carly87

I have a tortie exactly like this. Little Apache got very needy after her siblings left for new homes. Not only does she sleep with m, she has to sleep in the bed with me in the spoon position. She howls if i shut her out, digs the carpet up to get at me, pines if I tell her off, insists on suckling on my skin, licks me all over like a dog, sleeps on my belly and purrs for England. Her sibs left 7 months ago, and she's only now starting to settle, probably because she's calling more often and is maturing. I would say just enjoy it while you've got it. I do understand how you feel like a magnet though. I do get quite frustrated sometimes when trying to get something done with a kitten hanging off my hip, but hey ho, that's what you get when you own baby cats.


----------



## MISSEMMA

laureniriswithers said:


> I have a 8 month old short hair tortoise-shell kitten called pumpkin, we had her at 12 weeks but over the last couple of months she has been IMMENSELEY affectionate. she comes running from any area of our house or outside when called she mews at you rubs on you and headbutts. she constantly wants to lie on me when I am sat down... not on my lap but across my chest under my chin like a scarf, she can sleep there for hours purring loudly, she also "kneads" me A LOT like she is after milk and dribbles on me I know this is all normal in moderation but im beginning to feel as though I have a magnet up my bum!
> 
> the thing that shocks me most is her behaviour at bedtime.
> as soon as im in bed and the bedside lamp is off she sneaks up the bed ....you hear her purring so loud you cant think then when she gets far enough up the bed she flops on her side and wriggles around like a ferret until she is comfortably cradled in my arm quite literally like a baby... her head nestled under my chin paws "kneading" my boob and her belly out...back legs legs spread and her bum cupped in my hand... she usually wriggles around again after about half hour to a more dignified "spooning" position where she lies on her side with her back to me facing my husband and I usually have to put my arm round her... under her belly with my hand between her front legs... if I don't do this she will stand on my chest and "knead" my face.
> 
> she will sleep in this position ALL night and wont move until you get out of bed hense her nickname TEDDY RUX
> 
> I am by no means complaining... I LOVE this behaviour I guess im just trying to learn more about why she does this what it means how I can encourage it and why my other two cats DONT behave like this when they have all been raised the same!


----------



## MISSEMMA

My 2 year old neutered male is also like this! Never known a cat like him and is absolutely obsessed with me


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

I have two 5 month old BSHs and one is exactly like this and the other gets like this on occasion

I thought they were weird so it's good to hear of quite a few cats also like this!

I can relate to the lack of personal space overnight.... this was last night....


----------



## Treaclesmum

They're so cuddly for BSH! You have some real lap cats there


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So cute I love affectionate cats. Normally find a dressing gown helps to get Jiggs on me.


----------

